# Center for the Advancement of Paleo Orthodoxy



## Me Died Blue (Oct 20, 2005)

Does anyone know what's going on with this site, and how much of the total material can still be accessed? I ask because on the homepage it has said, "We are giving capo a face-lift. Check back later" for a _very_ long time now for a mere update. Yet some links are still accessible through search engines or elsewhere, such as http://www.capo.org/cpc/ and http://www.capo.org/covpca/covenant.html

I did not even find out about the site until it was in its present condition, which, again, it has been in for a very long time. For anyone who was familiar with it before that, what was the site like?


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 20, 2005)

Chris,

It was formerly run out of the Oak Ridge, TN PCA church (Covenant PCA). You might want to go over to their website and ask.

[Edited on 10/21/2005 by fredtgreco]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## crhoades (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Chris,
> 
> It was formerly run out of the Oak Ridge, TN PCA church (Covenant PCA). You might want to go over to their website and ask.
> ...



Fred, do you or anyone else know if David Hall is still the pastor there or if not, where? Many thanks!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 21, 2005)

David Hall took the senior pastorate at Midway PCA, Powder Springs GA
a couple of years ago. Duncan Rankin is now at Oak Ridge.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> David Hall took the senior pastorate at Midway PCA, Powder Springs GA
> a couple of years ago. Duncan Rankin is now at Oak Ridge.


----------



## jfschultz (Oct 21, 2005)

A possibility might be to maintain the domain name (the "capo.org" in the URL) and keep it registered.

What has happened in the past is that there were groups that would look for domains where the registration expired. They would guickly grab the domain with a new registration and it would become a porno site.

A couple of years ago there was a story going around of a minister checking on his old seminary's web site (which had registered a new domain name and let the old one lapse). He was quickly confronted with something very different from what he expected.

[Edited on 10-21-2005 by jfschultz]


----------



## turmeric (Oct 21, 2005)

What is paleo-orthodoxy?


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jfschultz_
> A possibility might be to maintain the domain name (the "capo.org" in the URL) and keep it registered.
> 
> What has happened in the past is that there were groups that would look for domains where the registration expired. They would guickly grab the domain with a new registration and it would become a porno site.
> ...



John,

I think it is just hat there are more critical things at the moment. If you look, Covenant PCA's church web site is on the capo domain.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 21, 2005)

I know Duncan Rankin is swapped with time commitments, and CAPO may not be a priority. It had not been getting much new material the last few years before David left as it was.


----------

